
Build a Basic Golang HTTP Server - rbekker87
https://blog.ruanbekker.com/blog/2018/11/21/golang-building-a-basic-web-server-in-go/
======
jimsmart
When using Go's stdlib http.Server, there is no need to explicitly
w.WriteHeader(http.StatusOK) if one simply uses the Write method on the given
ResponseWriter — 200/Ok is the implicit default that is set if no status has
previously been written.

e.g. Instead of:

io.WriteString(w, "Hello, World!" \+ "\n")

One can do:

w.Write([]byte("Hello, World!\n"))

And then the previous call to w.WriteHeader can be removed.

Additionally, one can also remove the explicit setting of the content type
also, and it will be autodetected — although this detection comes with a minor
cost, so one may consider this decision to be optional.

See
[https://godoc.org/net/http#ResponseWriter](https://godoc.org/net/http#ResponseWriter)
for more info.

HTH!

